# Two fists full of ironwood



## TRfromMT (Sep 25, 2019)

Some pretty amazing ironwood... It does it's part when I do mine

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 17 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2019)

Gorgeous work right there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 26, 2019)

Intensely cool! Beautiful wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 26, 2019)

BEE-utiful !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 26, 2019)

Those are stunning,very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 26, 2019)

Very, very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice. Is that your blade or did you buy it? What's your preferred finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 26, 2019)

Steve Smith said:


> Nice. Is that your blade or did you buy it? What's your preferred finish?



@Steve Smith those are commercially available knives by Survive! Knives. I don't do any work with the steel, I just fit custom scales as a little side hobby business.

I use Tru Oil and buff them to a satin sheen, followed by some car wax to bring back the shine and it is easy to maintain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 26, 2019)

Sweet, better in twos!


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 26, 2019)

Really Nice can't go wrong with DIW.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 2, 2019)

The carbon tubing complements the handles perfectly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 11, 2020)

Gorgeous figuring. And I like the contrast with the stonewash finish. Who has the Star Spangled touchmark?


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 12, 2020)

SubVet10 said:


> Gorgeous figuring. And I like the contrast with the stonewash finish. Who has the Star Spangled touchmark?



Those blades are Survive! Knives. They put the flag on all their blades.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2020)

TRfromMT said:


> Those blades are Survive! Knives. They put the flag on all their blades.


Holy cow! Those are some pricey cutters.

Yours look great. DiW always looks good shined up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

